# Kneading and biting stuffed animals?!?



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

My cat Martell (a 2 year old neutered male) has just recently stated doing something I've never seen a cat do before... 

He climbs up on my dresser and knocks my stuffed animals onto the floor, then jumps down and climbs on top of them, kneading them with all four paws. If I try to take them away, he grabs them with his front paws and bites onto them to prevent me taking them away. If I put them back on the dresser, he gets right back up there and starts the whole process right over again!

Any idea what would cause the sudden onset of this kind of behavior?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

it sounds like hunting play, which wouldn't be abnormal. as for why he just started it now, I don't know. any recent changes in the household?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

nothing recently... I was stumped! 

I have a cat puppet that sits on the dresser with a little thing inside that meows when you squeeze it... 

This morning I saw martell kneading the poor puppet, and he must have hit the sensor. All of a sudden, it started meowing, and he jumped staight up in the air!!! Poor guy... I tried so hard not to laugh!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll bet it was something that never caught his attention before, and now he's fascinated with it :lol: :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that's pretty much what I supposed, too. He just can't get enough of it now. It's a riot to watch him dragging in around the floor, because it's nearly as big as he is! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That is so way cute!

You could try a fleece blanket instead...he 
apparently likes the softness.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that would make a GREAT pic to post here!! 8)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got one of him and one of the stuffed animals... the puppet looks almost identical...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

:luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

yep, he's a beauty!

(and worse, he knows it! :lol: )


----------



## nighttalker22 (Feb 13, 2005)

*My Cats (4)*

Hi Everyone,

I'm new on here, but I was writing because I saw someone wrote about their cats and these stuff animals. I have one cat by the name of simba, simba is about 8 or 9 years old. From when I can remember simba makes this unusual noise and he climbs on my bathroom sink where I keep this bear and he steals it and makes this noise and walks around the house with it. I dont know what to think of this. Does anyone else's cat do this? Please let me know.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

This is Miko and Monroe. Miko will snuggle with him, chew on him, bat him around, wrestle him, and carry him around by the back of the neck :? I don't know _why_ she's taken such a liking to a stuffed groundhog, but if she's happy, then that's fine with me :roll: :lol: 

*sleeping



















wrestling*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

SpaceMonkey....

Seriously....My dog Jack has that exact same toy!
It is a hedgehog or something...he LOVES it.
I swear I would take a picture of the ratty old thing...only 
since I have not seen it in a while....I know it is out in the yard
under the snow.
Originally it came with a pair of winter boots that we bought for 
one of our kids. He was instantly attached to it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie likes to hump my bears too! He kneads them, does this strange loud purring sound and meows and yelps like he's in pain or something. One time at my parents house, he jumped on my bed, got my bear and carried it with his mouth to the dining room area kneading and humping right in front of the hallway when we're eating dinner. 

I wish I knew how to upload movies b/c I have a movie clip of this. It's hilarious! 

Oh and here is a thread I just posted of what happened to my other bear my friend gave me. He kneads the rug every night and the bear I put away in the closet since then.....
Twinkie kneading bear


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

you know, I've started finding the stuffed animals down the hall in the living room... seems he likes to maul them in peace now! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok I knew I had this photo somewhere....I caught him carrying the poor teddy bear!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

:lol: ooh, that's great!


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

i have a funny lil story about wuzzy and "tickle me elmo" ....

everyone one was in bed, and i had just gotten into bed, when i hear "elmos not ticklish there" and so on...i freaked, im thinking this toy is possed or someone stepped on it..LOL...well the talking kept going on and on...finally i got up to see...went down stairs turned on the light and busted wuzzy humpin tickle me elmo...all 4 paws on the doll and biting the head of poor elmo...

i love turtles and my husband got me this stuffed turtle that i sat on top of my tv..wuzzy would knock it down and hump my turtle..

now wuzzy is in heaven because we have 3 children and he has all the stuffed animals his heart desires...lol...

butthe best one was the tickle me elmo..i still hear this "elmos not ticklish there" i chuckle everytime i think about it... :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg that is hilarious, poor Elmo


----------



## PainIsOnlyMe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hahaha thats great. I wish my cats did that but they do some other neat stuff I suppose.


----------

